# When does a standard reach their full height?



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

When did you standard stop growing??? Any clear tips on measuring ?? You measure to shoulder right??? I think my boy is 24 height and 24 length . He just turned one. Will he get taller yet


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Quite right, LMD . . . to the withers . . the point where the neck meets the back between the two shoulders. Length is not generally used, only height and weight. 










At fifty-two weeks old, and according to the chart, he is almost at his adult height.


----------

